# reparar lente de vision nocturna moonlight nv100



## NESTOR (Jul 4, 2011)

hola tengo un lente de vision nocturna , moon light nv100 hace poco limpie porque las baterias biejas botaron el liquido dentro, y solo me encontre con un pequeño circuito que me imagino que es la fuente de alimentacion, en ella encontre un transformador en forma circular muy pequeño con nucleo de ferrita creo que es pala el funcionamiento del visor, que es como una especie de tubo al vacio,
porfavor quisiera saber como reconstruir la fuente de alimentacion para gacer funcionar,
muchas gracias


----------



## NESTOR (Jul 4, 2011)

por favor necesito saber como hago para que el lente de vision nocturna funcione, o sugerirme el foro correcto, gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 5, 2011)

estimado NESTOR unas fotografias no estarian mal, mmm


----------

